# Pièces jointes Mail vers client PC/Outlook



## imonamac (23 Septembre 2011)

J'utilise *Mail* (version précédente) au boulot et lorsque j&#8217;envoie un courriel avec une pièce jointe vers *Outlook* sous *Windows*, il ne voit pas cette pièce jointe dans la liste des pièces jointes mais il le voit dans le corps du message.

Existe t-il un moyen pour faire que les destinataire sous *Windows / Outlook* puisse voir cette pièce jointe et donc la télécharger ?

J'ai essayer en faisant "afficher la pièce jointe comme icône", j ai bien coché le bouton lors de l ajout de la pièce jointe "compatible Windows". Mais rien.



----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question de Mail, logiciel de messagerie. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## Sly54 (23 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Le problème ne vient pas de Mail. Il vient d'en face


----------



## subsole (23 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Fais un test en zipant la PJ.


----------



## Aliboron (23 Septembre 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Le problème ne vient pas de Mail. Il vient d'en face


Oui et non. Les problèmes d'encodage avec Mail sont quand même récurrents. Rappelons qu'il faut impérativement mettre les pièces jointes en fin de message (plus de texte après).

Ceci dit, dans Outlook, si je me souviens bien (et ça peut un peu varier selon les versions), les pièces jointes incluses dans le corps des messages qui ne sont pas identifiées et ne permettent pas l'enregistrement de façon classique (ligne grisée dans le menu "Fichier", etc.) il existe des solutions de contournement. En effet, le problème décrit, c'est dans l'affichage "classique", avec "Volet de lecture". Mais d'une part les images peuvent généralement être enregistrées en faisant un clic droit, d'autre part, si on double-clique pour ouvrir le message dans une fenêtre séparée, la ligne n'est plus grisée dans le menu "Fichier" et il devient possible d'enregistrer les pièces jointes. Mais là, ce n'est même plus tellement un problème d'Outlook (quoique l'interface ne soit quand même pas d'une évidence flagrante), c'est plutôt un problème d'utilisateur...


----------



## Sly54 (23 Septembre 2011)

Aliboron a dit:


> Rappelons qu'il faut impérativement mettre les pièces jointes en fin de message (plus de texte après).


Bonne remarque ! Je le fais "instinctivement" mais j'oublie toujours de le préciser


----------



## Powerdom (23 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
glisser la piece jointe sur le bureau devrait permettre de l'enregistrer non ?


----------



## Aliboron (23 Septembre 2011)

Powerdom a dit:


> glisser la piece jointe sur le bureau devrait permettre de l'enregistrer non ?


... Le glisser-déposer, chez les Windows, c'est pas évident que ça marche. Dans certains cas oui, mais c'est assez rare.


----------



## Sly54 (23 Septembre 2011)

Powerdom a dit:


> Bonjour,
> glisser la piece jointe sur le bureau devrait permettre de l'enregistrer non ?


Oula, un PC ça connait le glissé - déposé ?


----------



## imonamac (23 Septembre 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Le problème ne vient pas de Mail. Il vient d'en face




Non le problème ne vient pas d'en face.
Mail à la fâcheuse manie de générer des messages en HTML rendant inaccessible la pièce jointe via un client sous Windows. Les autres clients de courrier électronique eux, créent un message puis y joignent la pièce jointe (doù son nom). Sous Mail il ne s'agit plus d'une pièce jointe car mais elle fait partie du message.

Il me parait difficile d'éduquer tous mes destinataire sous Windows / Outlook à faire un clic droit sur la pièce jointe (qui n'est la solution absolue d'ailleurs). Quant au glisser / déposé sur Windows c'est encore marginal et pas dans les habitudes des gens non plus.


----------



## imonamac (24 Septembre 2011)

Je viens de faire un test :
Un courriel envoyé avec une image dedans (un simple JPG) n'est pas récupérable par un utilisateur Outlook sous Windows.

J'ai bien ajouté la pièce jointe sans glisser déposé mais en faisant ajouter une pièce jointe,
j'ai tenté en l'iconifiant

Jai tenté ces deux manip mais en envoyant le fichier en format texte et la ils peuvent la voir dans leur liste de piece jointes, seulement je perd ma signature qui contenait une image et tout enrichissement de texte.
*Conclusion : utiliser Mail dans un contexte professionnel hétérogène (Mac / Windows) n'est pas fiable.*

Suis décu.


----------



## subsole (24 Septembre 2011)

As tu fais le test avec un fichier de pièce jointe zipé ?


----------



## Aliboron (24 Septembre 2011)

imonamac a dit:


> Je viens de faire un test :
> Un courriel envoyé avec une image dedans (un simple JPG) n'est pas récupérable par un utilisateur Outlook sous Windows.


Ne reculant devant aucun sacrifice j'ai fait un test aussi :
- j'ai lancé Mail (si, si) et ai créé un nouveau message au format "RTF"
- j'y ai glissé depuis le bureau un JPEG (qui s'affiche dans le corps du message)
- j'ai envoyé le message et l'ai récupéré dans Outlook 2010 (via Parallels Desktop, peu importe)
- l'image s'affiche dans le corps (logique) et n'est pas dans la liste des pièces jointes
- si je fais un clic droit sur l'image et que je demande à "Enregistrer en tant qu'image&#8230;" j'obtiens bien l'image en .jpg sans souci particulier

Petit complément : dans Thunderbird ou Outlook 2011, les images n'apparaissent pas non plus comme pièces jointes. Dans les deux cas, on peut aussi les enregistrer à l'aide d'un clic droit (et par glisser-déposer dans Outlook 2011)




imonamac a dit:


> Conclusion : utiliser Mail dans un contexte professionnel hétérogène (Mac / Windows) n'est pas fiable.


Oui, mais ça on le savait déjà (et pas seulement pour cette raison) !


----------

